# Diabetes in school



## Amity Island (Apr 7, 2022)

Three power points developed by Diabetes UK they are free downloadable presentations for three audiences, allowing school staff, health care professionals or volunteers to provide up-to-date information to students or staff. They are based on the presentations developed by David Bailey, a former Head Teacher and volunteer for Diabetes UK.






						Norfolk and Norwich University Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust » Diabetes in school
					






					www.nnuh.nhs.uk


----------

